
TSA Quietly Forcing Some Through Body Scan *AND* Pat-Down, Even If Scan Is Clear - tsaoutourpants
https://professional-troublemaker.com/2017/01/09/tsa-quietly-forcing-some-passengers-to-go-through-body-scanner-and-pat-down-even-if-body-scanner-says-clear/
======
mtgx
So they don't think the scan is good enough to detect real threats (which it
isn't [1]). Why bother with the cancer-giving scans [2] at all then? They
couldn't possibly be there just to make a few people rich [3], could they?!

[1] [http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/investigation-
breaches-u...](http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/investigation-breaches-us-
airports-allowed-weapons-through-n367851)

[2] [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/europe-bans-x-
ray...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/europe-bans-x-ray-body-
scanners/)

[3]
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/23/fear_pays_chertoff_...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/11/23/fear_pays_chertoff_n_787711.html)

------
I_am_neo
The only thing really needed from the TSA is armed and armored personnel with
excellent aim. Keep your pat downs for the locker room, if some crazy jumps
out and starts murdering people keep me safe with your aim. Pat downs and
scanners are a waste of perfectly good resources.

~~~
ParadoxOryx
With how poorly trained so many of the TSA agents currently seem to be, I'd be
more than a little concerned with the idea of handing them all guns.

